# WEIGHT FOR CLOMID



## bab_babs1980 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello All 

I have been suffering with pcos since i was 16 (i'm now 25) and my last appointment with the gynie was in dec and i was told the fertility clinic wont take me on as of my weight which i am now 15st 1lbs i was 17st 9lbs my bmi is now 36. I was just asking if any of you ladies have been on clomid and had a bmi highier then 30

Thanx bab babs1980


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Babs, nice to see you popped over to us 

I know I have told you this, but I'll add myself to your replies.  I was about 3 stone overweight before starting clomid, i have to say that its put about a stone on me over the year I have been taking it and I'm also now taking Met.  I'm sure the other girls will add their story xxx


----------



## bab_babs1980 (Sep 25, 2005)

flowerpot does this also apply to ovulation injections hun about the weight thing?

thanx hun for your reply

bab_babs1980


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hmm not sure to be honest, only on the tablets.  is that what you might be having?


----------



## bab_babs1980 (Sep 25, 2005)

flower pot ummm not sure but i know having pcos they need to make me ovulate hun so am trying to get all the info i need

bab babs1980


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

bab_babs

My BMI was 29 when first saw cons in October wants me to try and get down to 25.  I managed to reduce down to BMI 28 by starting 1st cycle of 50mg end December but think it is back up again and now on 100mg. I also have PCOS and the cons said that normally Clomid increases the chance of OV in  80% of suffers. But if I don't ov again this month I will need to have ovary drilling.

Hope this helps

Binty


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i was on clomid and my BMI was much more than 30. I have also had ovualtion induction injection cycles at this weight too, but the clinic wont do iui or IVF until my BMI is lower
hope this helps

suzie xx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi hon, as embarrassed as I am to admit this my BMI is nearly 40 and i'm on clomid although I do OV naturally, my local trust (leeds) have recenlty changed their policy on IVF and you need to have a BMI below 35 - which is excellent for me as its only a couple of stone - if I had to get down to 30 I'd be lost - LOL. 

So to answer I think you should be able to get clomid even if your BMI is higher than they would like.

Take care

kate


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

My BMI is also above clomid and my consultant has never even mentioned my weight.

Good luck

Love Tracy


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

My consultant told me that they will only prescribe clomid if your BMI is under 34.

I am just under this at the moment, but I know for IVF if the clomid doesnt work, I'll need to have a BMI of less than 29.

Although I did do ICSI at another fert hospital nearly 5 years ago and I was a BMI of 30 then.  So I dont know if regulations have changed or that each hospital rules is different.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think all cons should work off the same information! It seems depending on where you are the information regarding clomid, weight, Metformin, PCOS differs considerably. I was never asked to lose weight to go on Clomid, but my Cons has told me I should try and shift a few stone to make it easier to get PG. I also have PCOS, so its easier said than done!

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

ello there

I have been reading your messages but not messages much... my bmi was well over that im was 20st 4 when i fell with my son on clmid in 2003 im now on my second set at 18st 12 on my first cycle
xx
kerrie
ttc baby 2  7months on 1st cycle clomid
adam after  3years ttc and 3 cycle clomid

hope this gives you hope plus in dieting went from 21st 9 - 18st 12 so nearly 3 stone now !! come on baby number 2 fingers crossed


----------



## bab_babs1980 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello Kezauk

Thanx for the reply and it given me alot of hope. But to be honest i'm a little angry as i have been told this and many other women are having tx!Well done you on loseing nearly 3 stones! What are you doine? I'm on the low gi diet not 100% sure if i'm doing it right but we will see.. Sending you        For baby number 2  x x x  

Keep in touch hun

Becky

Bab_babs1980


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hiya
My bmi was 32 when i started clomid and metformin combined. I personally believe that the metformin has helped me loose weight. My cons. is encouraging me to loose weight as he things this will help. He did also say that the success rate of IVF is greater for women with bmi of less than 30. However, this is just his opinion and im not sure what all those other cons in the country think! Dont forget that the whole issue of obesity is very popular/fashionable at the moment so anyone with a high bmi visiting a hospital for whatever reason is probably encouraged to loose weight!!!
There are lots of encouraging stories of BFP's to women with bmi greater than 30 so take note!!!
Is there another clinic you could go to if you are not happy
Good Luck
Petal pie xxx


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

ello
I was orig told to lose weight.. i was on depro injection not sure if that or my weight didnt help me fall.. its not fair on consultant can say one thnig and another diffrent should be rules to stick buy (then if mine had i would have my ikkle man  !!! ow well or on the way to baby number 2 i hate this 2ww wait all the side effects are same as pre preg symptoms hope this is my month and there not side effects will let you know !! in next few days gonna text 20th if i can hold off that long !! on day 28 possibly of 33-36 
kerrie 

feel free to msn me [email protected] would love to chat to others in simlar position


----------



## bab_babs1980 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Kezauk

I've msn you hun so hpoefully we can chat soon take care

Becky

Bab_babs1980


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ladies.  i was never told to lose weight to take clomid.  my bmi is 39 at the moment.  i am looking into ICSI at the moment and i need to get down to bmi 35, so like Pruflo, i only need to shed a couple of stone (only, she says !!!)
   to us all
Tracey


----------

